# como prender y apagar la luz a una hora determinada



## wilvin1000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en esto, lo que necesito saber es si tienen algún circuito para poder encender y apagar la luz de un foco de 120V y 100W es para ocuparlo con unas codornices que tengo y me toca prender la luz a las 18H00 y apagar a las 22H00, y me resulta molestoso tener que levantarme a apagar o aveces no estoy en casa.


----------



## rascueso (Jun 7, 2010)

para mi te va a convenir comprar algo asi.. http://www.sicaelec.com/Producto_Detalle.asp?Producto_Id=962


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola amigo primero cuentanos que conocimientos tienes de electrónica, segundo usa el buscador del foro ya que hay infinidad de circuitos aplicables para lo que necesitas.
También existen de venta dispositivos que pueden ayudarte como relojes temporizadores que tienes que enchufarlos al tomacorriente, setear la hora a que quieres que se prenda y apague y tienen una toma para que conectes la carga que quieras, el foco en este caso. Para que veas como es, te doy este enlace http://www.barnaplantgrow.com/tienda/temporizadoranalogico-p-477.html no es de Ecuador la página pero he visto que en algunas ferreterias lo venden. Otra solución más exacta, flexible (porque puedes automatizar varias cosas más) pero cara sería que te consigas un controlador Zelio de 4 salidas a relé por acá creo que tienen un costo de $100.00 más o menos.

Saludos y espero te sirva algo de lo escrito.


----------



## wilvin1000 (Jun 8, 2010)

bueno gracias por las respuestas en lo que refiere a mis conocimientos de elctrónica son pocos hasta hoy lo único que e hecho es un control de luces direccionales con un lm555 para un auto que estaba construyendo como tesis de grado ya que soy mecánico de ahí si puedo aprender más y mi intención es hacer yo mismo este control o relog temporizador si tengo el circuito y las cosas que necesito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2010)

Se llaman : Timer de vidriera , y los más baratos son mecánicos :

http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=timers%20de%20vidriera&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Saludos !

http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/...r-programable-horario-automatico-24hrs-zurich


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola wilvin1000, entonces elije uno de los circuitos que ya están circulando en el foro y te ayudamos... usa el buscador escribiendo "reloj temporizador" y verás algunos circuitos interesantes.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 8, 2010)

Un programador horario mecanico te viene bien, no te compliques la vida. Salen unos 4 dolares mas o menos... y como no necesitas tanta precision no se justifica gastar en uno digital.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 8, 2010)

Puedes programarlos con un PIC, o puedes usar un contador digital de los mas sensillos que hay y utilizar un rele......es lo que se me ocurre ahoria....................


----------



## zabuza (Nov 12, 2010)

Consigue el temporizador,te va ha salir mas caro hacer el cto.cierto circulan en la red varios

Bueno ya mevoy..bye.......


----------

